# 381 Wasatch bull down!



## LNC (Jun 19, 2013)

What a great hunt! Thanks to all who helped you know who you are.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy snap what a stomper. Great bull. Glad to see someone had some luck. Congrats to you and way jealous.. I bet packing that beast out was a chore and a half.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull!!! But goofy said there was no big bulls on the Wasatch so where did you really get it? :grin: J/K goofy!


----------



## hunthard (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow! That bull is huge!!!! That may be the biggest bull killed on the wasatch this year.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

What an awesome bull. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Bull of a lifetime.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, congrats!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Incredible.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a pig!! Congrats!!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Very Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

STUD!!!! Congrats on an awesome trophy!


----------



## Boulderhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats. on a great Bull ! and to pull it off the Wasatch is icing on the cake.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well done, sir. Well done.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't tell Goofy...He is waiting for the sky to fall...Good Job dispelling the perpetuated myth of everything going downhill.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fantastic...I want to hear the story!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Woo hoo nice


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

Dang nice bull story!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome bull congrats


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Holly Crap Batman! Great bull!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! And with a bow too.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations. That's a dandy of a bull... Well Done!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Holy crap Garrets uncle!!! nice bull!!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

That's awesome!! Big congrats! What's the story? Shoot him over water? Spot and stalk? Call him in? Would love to hear how you put that brute on the ground!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's a gem alright!!! amazing animal!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy Smokes!!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice that I a hog of a bull! Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, I'd run the other way if I seen that bull!


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

"Good grief, I'd run the other way if I seen that bull!"

Me too i heard you shot it at 15 yards now thats some adrenalin rush.....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy Crap! Monster is small a word for that beast! Congrats to the hunter!


----------

